# Transportation



## WolfeMomma (Aug 10, 2017)

We are going to pick up our sheep next week. We will be using our livestock trailer, I have never transported sheep before, only horses. Anything special I need to make sure I do? do they need hay in there with them? They will be in the trailer for about 1hr and 45 mins.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 10, 2017)

For that amount of time they should be fine! You just want to try and transport anytime outside of the heat of the day, especially if they are in full wool.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 10, 2017)

They will be 5-6 Month old Katahdin ews if that makes any difference?


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh, then they'll be much more heat tolerant! So excited that you're getting into sheep


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 10, 2017)

So are we! I am very much a sheep newbie, I really only have experience with horses and some cows lol wish me luck !


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 10, 2017)

We have only hauled sheep in a trailer for a couple of hours but we made sure we had a bucket of water to give them a drink about half way home.  If it isn't too hot they do pretty good.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 10, 2017)

So, having hauled horses, you know that you always NEED to have some buckets and water with you because you just never know when you will have an unexpected delay in route.   With that in mind, throw a pad of hay in a bag in the truck...just in case.  

Some livestock trailers are open in the rear above the doors/gate.  If that is the case with yours, I would suggest you  have a way to cover that as sheep can jump and you want to be sure that is not an escape hatch.

Of course, we want pics of the new arrivals.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 11, 2017)

@Mini Horses thankfully that is not the case with our trailer, ours just has the one big door at the back, then a man door at the front.  Yup I will make sure there is hay and a way to get them water. 
thanks everyone  There will be pictures for sure!


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 11, 2017)

Just a heads up !  I would check with your State's Ag. Health Department to see what health certificates and ear tags and " Bill of Sale " that you need in order to transport sheep in State.  If you will be crossing State lines, you will need a health certificate from a Veterinarian, ear tags on the sheep, as well a valid "Bill of Sale " .  Otherwise, you may be stoped and the sheep will be quaranteened at a State Quaranteen Facility which could be costly. Since you are in Maine and near the Canadian border, so if you are getting them from Canada, then you will have to deal with USDA and and Canadian Health Departments where their much more strict import /export health rules and regulations as well as quaranteen time.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 11, 2017)

@Bossroo not crossing state lines, no worries there.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2017)

Congrats on your sheep! We have only hauled ours for a little over an hour, they were ok. We got our ram last summer when it was hot and went real early in the morning when it was a little cooler.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 13, 2017)

since you are in maine the heat shouldn't be a problem but do be sure to have hay for them to munch on and a bucket for water if there is a problem on the road.  mine were about 2 hours away and did fine on the trip.   I raise katahdins too and really enjoy them.  what are you going to do with them?


----------

